

2011 Ig Nobels honor research into why people sigh, peeing/thinking - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/092911-ig-nobel-251445.html

======
johndavi
Here's the entire ceremony video, streamlined for clickability (jump to the
good parts): <http://www.streamliner.co/s/cLsaa/2011-ig-nobel-prizes/>

